# Wie kann ich ein JPG vectorisieren



## zauberfee (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen...

ich möchte ein Foto verctorisieren was hinterher als Wandtattoo angefertigt werden soll. Kann mir jemand helfen Bin kein PC-Spezialist, weiß leider auch nicht wie ich das Foto hier als Link hinbekomme...sorry...
Könnte es aber als Email schicken
Wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen kann...

LG Zauberfee...


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

Also soll es ein Auftrag sein ja?

mfg


----------



## zauberfee (29. Mai 2008)

ähhm...was meinst du mit auftrag

sorry, bin neu hier,...smile


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Na ein Auftrag eben . Dein Post klang so, als sollte es jemand für dich machen 





> Könnte es aber als Email schicken



Bilder reinstellen ist ganz einfach:

1. Auf das Symbol klicken

2. Bild auswählen

3. Hochladen

fertig


----------



## zauberfee (29. Mai 2008)

hmm, ja wenn mir das jemand machen könnte wäre schon toll, klar...
also könnte sein das es geklappt hat,...i hope...


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

Ja das war richtig.
Und das soll jetzt jemand für dich machen?
(Gehört zwar ins Jobforum, aber naja)
Jetzt musst du sagen was man dafür bekommt (oder auch nicht) und vielleicht
findet sich ja wer der Bock drauf hat

mfg


----------



## zauberfee (29. Mai 2008)

Nunja...
da ich heut den ersten Tag hier bin und bis dato nichtmal wußte was vectorisieren ist, konnte ich leider auch nicht ersehen das man das hätte in ein anderes Forum schreiben müssen...
Daher kann ich auch nicht sagen was und ob man dafür was gibt, keine Ahnung, woher auch...
Aber egal, vergessen wir das ganze einfach...
Ich muß es dann eben bei der Firma machen lassen die das Wandtattoo machen und da kostet es 40.-....ist das viel Auch keine Ahnung...
Aber egal,...sollte ein Geschenk sein, mach mir einfach Gedanken und werd das schon hinbekommen...

LG Anja


----------



## Darkflint (29. Mai 2008)

Klaert mal ein Unwissenden bitte auf.
Was heisst vektorisieren?


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

Es gibt hier die Jobbörse (für Entgeltlich und Unentgeltliche Dienstleistungen)

Und nicht gleich den Kopf in den Sand stecken, warte noch ab, schau nochmal rein
und vielleicht nimmt sich dem ja jemand an.
Ist es dringend?

Und 40€ geht noch, ich frag mich nur wo die da fast ne Stunde dran sitzen 
(soll ja nur einfarbig und nur die markanten Stellen, so dass man es erkennen kann oder?)

@Darkflint: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vektorgrafik


----------



## janoc (29. Mai 2008)

Versuch den mal, reicht für deine Anforderung vermutlich aus.
http://vectormagic.com/


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

@ janoc:
Sorry wenn ich mich wiedermal was dazu zu sagen habe 

Vectormagic ist jetzt registrierungs-bedürftig und kostet nach dem 3 Bild 5$ oder pro Bild/Monat (kA).

Und da Wandtattoos aus Folie geplottert werden, wird der Typ trotzdem noch einiges an
Kohle nehmen um die Grafik aufzuarbeiten (Punkte entfernen usw)

mfg


----------



## zauberfee (29. Mai 2008)

richtig...
es soll insgesamt 110.- kosten,...dachte daher wenn ich das schaffe es selbst zu vectorisieren....


----------



## janoc (29. Mai 2008)

Öha, na sowas aber auch. Dache das ist nach wie vor free. 
Nundenn, dann ist das auch keine Alternative mehr


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

Also, er will insgesamt 110,- Euronen haben (fürs vektorisieren, Folie usw)?
Kannst ja mal bei nem lokalem Schilder & Lichtreklame-Hersteller vorbei eiern
und dort fragen wieviel die fürs plotten (incl Folie/Transfer-Folie usw) haben wollen.

Hast denn ein Programm mit dem du es machen kannst?
Inkscape wäre frei runterzuladen.

In unserer Linkliste findest du alles was du wissen musst


----------

